# BMW Aberdeen Charity Meet NOV 4th



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I know there is a few Bm owners from Scotland on here so,

BMW Car Club Scottish Region invites you to:

This years Mega Meet for November will be a charity meet for The Guide Dogs For The Blind Trust. 
This event is being sponsored by *Polished Bliss* and will be held on Nov 4th.As you are probably aware there is a raffle prior to this event to have the chance of winning a Full Zymöl Paint Correction Detail,Kindly Donated by the guys at Polished Bliss.There will also be a raffle on the day to win some other great prizes inc Magazine Subscription,Autoglym carcare packs and BMW Merchandise
If you have not bought your raffle then please do so before 7th Oct

Talks In Car Care
Product Reviews 
Demos 
Raffle 
Buffet
Date:Nov 4th

Time: 1300PM

Location:
Polished Bliss
Unit 7, Craigearn Business Park
Morrison Way, Kintore
AB51 0TH


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

*Talks in car care *


Sounds more professional, although all we'll be doing is showing you which is the best sponge, chamois , water blade etc :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark said:


> *Talks in car care *
> 
> Sounds more professional, although all we'll be doing is showing you which is the best sponge, chamois , water blade etc :thumb:


changed:thumb:

was posting on all the bm forums i post on and thought what word to use and car cleaning was better than detailing,but your right car care is better


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Where do you buy tickets for the main raffle?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Where do you buy tickets for the main raffle?


can be bought via me

payment by paypal or cheq

The tickets are £2 each (£2.25) if paying by paypal

Details can be had via pm

Winner will be announced on oct 7th and they must be able to drop there car off at Polished Bliss on 2nd NOV for the detail and be revealed on the 4th NOV

Tickets are also valid for the raffle on 4th NOV too:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Where do you buy tickets for the main raffle?


You going up?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Everyone welcome to pop up on the day BTW,but would prefer if the raffle winner was a BM for obvious reasons

Not saying you cant enter and sell if you win LOL

Grizzle there are loads of guys fae your neck of the woods expected to come up (thats the idea anyway) so maybe you could catch a lift
Be good to see you


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

might see if the mrs fancies the weekend away then on the sunday pop in...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That might be possible Griz. I'll PM you later Pete. :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I may see if I can take my Dad's 5 out for the day, i'll have to kiss his A$$ first though 

PM me the details for the raffle tickets mate.

Cheers.


----------



## Beastmaster (Mar 13, 2006)

PM me the details for the raffle tickets please.

Colin


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Following on from todays Raffle draw the winner Duncan Aitken has kindly offered the prize of a ***** Paint Detail worth £500 back into an Auction



Top man Duncan



So if you were thinking about getting your car done this is an ideal opportunity as:

A. you may save money

B.Polished Bliss are booked up until March 2008 so this will let you get yours done on Nov 2nd

The Prize

Full ***** Paint Correction Detail carried out by Polished Bliss
For BMW Owners only (Sorry but this is a BMW Car Club Event,but open to non members)

This is an Auction for a full ***** Paint Correction Detail carried out by Polished Bliss 

You must leave your highest bid by 1900pm on Sunday 14th Oct and the highest bid will then pay me in Full within 4 days

The proceeds of auction will go along with all money raised for The Guide Dogs for the blind trust

You will need to drop your car off at Polished Bliss on Friday 2nd Nov and leave your car there for 2 days for the work to be carried out

The car will then be revealed on the Nov 4th Charity meet



Polished Bliss
Unit 7, Craigearn Business Park
Morrison Way, Kintore
AB51 0TH
United Kingdom


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Great stuff


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ended today
Winning bid £501


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just thought i'd bump this up for any of the BMW guys that hadnt noticed it till now  


There will be a rather nice Black CSL on display on Sunday all nicely detailed (or thats the plan anyways )


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark said:


> Just thought i'd bump this up for any of the BMW guys that hadnt noticed it till now
> 
> There will be a rather nice Black CSL on display on Sunday all nicely detailed (or thats the plan anyways )


Hope so after paying all the money for it:thumb:

There has been guys asking where they could hose there cars down before they get here after there long journey from south

anyone know of any jetwashes around Kintore?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

As far as i can think the nearest place would be the shell garage at bucksburn?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark said:


> As far as i can think the nearest place would be the shell garage at bucksburn?


Yeh i was thinking that too


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

gutted! bit too far for me at the mo


----------

